# alarm question: cant start car, no key fob



## preludexl (Nov 16, 2003)

I bought my car w/o the key fob. The alarm wasnt engaged. After reading the FAQs I found I could self diagnose the ECU at home. Excited, I rushed to my car and turned the ecu screws clockwise and cc....but then remembered I had to set the key to "on"!!!!! Stupid me for being impatient and rushing. I did it again, by setting the key to "on" then fidgeting with the ecu. Nothing, the check engine light didnt even come on at all, then I noticed the door light wasnt on like normal. Checked my other lights, nothing. Sure enough, my battery must've drained over the weekend. Looked around, and noticed the rear passenger door wasnt fully closed, that prob discharged the battery with the door lights on the last 3 days.

Well, somehow I triggered the car alarm b/c as soon as I hooked on my portable jumper, the damn horns started to sound, the lights flashed and startled the crap out of me (with the hood open and my head bent over it's pretty damn loud). I immediately turned off the jumper, and the horns stopped. I've disconnected the 2 horns so I wouldnt hear it but I cant start my engine anymore.

I won a key fob from ebay. But dunno if I can reprogram it with the alarm engaged or not. I dont know if the dealership can program my key fob w/o my car being there or not. Any ideas on how to disable the alarm and start the engine? I have a 96 max gle btw. Please helppppppppppppppppp w/suggestions.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

First off,is your alarm stock or aftermarket?See if there's any red led install on the dash or somewhere around the steering column.If it was a factory alarm,then all you have to do was put the key into the driver side door and turn clockwise like you unluck it,and it should turn the factory alarm off.If it was an aftermarket then you have to find the switch(could be push button type or flip the switch type)and insert the key into the ignition switch and turn it to on position,then press or flip the switch(depent on your alarm system) and then turn the key to the off position,and it should put the alarm into sleep mode(just like you turn the alarm off) hope this will help.If you still have trouble turning it off PM me and I'll try and help you more.


----------

